# Attachment permission......



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 17, 2013)

How do we get permission to add attachments?

Thanks!

~Martin


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 17, 2013)

Martin....I don't know!

Ask Dutch or one of the Admins.

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 17, 2013)

Martin, In the reply box (editor window) there should be a paperclip icon (attachment) on the toolbar right next to the insert image icon. Let me know if you don't have it and I'll try and find out why.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 17, 2013)

It's there (paper clip symbol), the problem is I get a message that says I don't have permission to attach attachments.
I'm using the BBCode editor.
I wanted to share some spreadsheets.

~Martin


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've had the same problem Martin!  Even in the PM section.

Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 17, 2013)

OK I'll ask Brian what's going on.


----------



## dward51 (Mar 17, 2013)

I saw it the other day (the paperclip icon) and was going to attach a pdf to a post.  Does not work for me either.  Figured you had to be a moderator or some mid level.  It may not be enabled in the BBS shell?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 18, 2013)

We have it disabled. I forget the reason for it but if I remember correctly people were abusing the feature and it was turned off a few years ago. Ill ask Jeff if he has a problem with turning it back on. I don't think he will but ill check.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 18, 2013)

bmudd14474 said:


> We have it disabled. I forget the reason for it but if I remember correctly people were abusing the feature and it was turned off a few years ago. Ill ask Jeff if he has a problem with turning it back on. I don't think he will but ill check.



Thanks B!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 19, 2013)

You should be able to attach. we will leave it on unless its abused


----------



## dward51 (Mar 22, 2013)

Brian,

Just a FYI,  I hit a snag with an attachment today.  I had uploaded a excel file in this thread earlier in the day and went to upload a 2nd file (a revision) in a later reply.  I kept getting error messages and was unable to upload the 2nd file.  The file name was different and both files were fairly small excel files around 1.5m in size.

Just wanted you to know about it so you can take a look at the error logs for the site and see what's up. Hope I didn't break SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is the thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/138271/freezer-inventory-tracker


----------



## dward51 (Mar 22, 2013)

And a follow up....

Don't know if anyone did anything on the server side, but I was able to upload the version 2.0 of the file with no problems a few minutes ago.  Did not change anything and did exactly what I was doing at 1:30AM, but it worked this time.

Perhaps the host provider was archiving the server earlier or who knows, but it worked this morning.

Thanks


----------

